# New to forum



## Philkilgetty (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi from Pembrokeshire, Wales. I haven't done much on forums before but my wife runs a 2001 TT roadster which is starting to give a few issues now so I'm looking for help on some and encouragement. I've worked on cars as a hobby for over 40 years but always older cars with less electronics.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
As you can see I'm from Pembroke, so you are the nearest TTF member for many many years, so must have seen your TT around.
Hoggy.


----------



## Philkilgetty (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi Hoggy. Nice to meet you. You possibly have seen the car, it's a denim blue roadster. We live in Martletwy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil, I have an Amulet Red 225 coupe & had her for 20 years, but I'm usually driving my white Nurburg VXR.
I use the Shell VPower at Begelly quite frequently.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

